# f-ing gross



## spiffybeth (Feb 25, 2008)

i was parked facing this minivan. it was stuffed with garbage to the brim and there was barely enough room for the driver. shame i only had my cell phone with me...


i know the second picture is darker, but you can see the garbage ON the steering wheel.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

That is INSANE!!


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

hey!!!!!! don't be posting pics of my van!! i live in my van and the maid is on vacation for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 25, 2008)

That is really gross!


----------



## yardism (Feb 25, 2008)

Where was this taken? Let me guess, down by the river?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

yardism said:


> Where was this taken? Let me guess, down by the river?



Was that a Chris Farley reference?


----------



## leila (Feb 25, 2008)

hahahaha.. could you imagine?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 25, 2008)

yardism said:


> Where was this taken? Let me guess, down by the river?


:lmao::lmao:


barnes and noble parking lot


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 25, 2008)

Seriously...how does someone let a mess get to that point? I mean, I'm a procrastinator, but that takes procrastination to a whole new level. That and laziness, and just plain old disgusting.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> barnes and noble parking lot



LOL...I wonder if they came out with a book about "How to Organize"???


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 25, 2008)

Rofl!

That's just sad and pathetic.  Maybe it was a setup? haha. Here I'm sure they'd get stopped by a police officer and probably be asked to clear that crap out of the drivers view. How do you possibly drive? I wonder how he switches lanes .. lol


----------



## Battou (Feb 26, 2008)

Something a little more disturbing


This is actually far more common than you think, I see it all the time, Just never felt inspired to burn a frame of film on them.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 26, 2008)

i am quite sure in Europe you would not be allowed to drive with such a messy car.

nice self portrait in the last shot


----------



## abraxas (Feb 26, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> ...
> 
> nice self portrait in the last shot



That's kind of hot.  Maybe a reshoot with another button or so undone?

--
I think the condition is an indication of some sort of mental illness.  Did you get a look at the driver?

--


----------



## domromer (Feb 26, 2008)

abraxas said:


> That's kind of hot.  Maybe a reshoot with another button or so undone?
> 
> --
> I think the condition is an indication of some sort of mental illness.  Did you get a look at the driver?


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 26, 2008)

We had a person at my last job like that. She was absolutely nuts. Talking to her was like an adventure every time&#8230;


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 26, 2008)

abraxas said:


> That's kind of hot.  Maybe a reshoot with another button or so undone?



I'd vote for that!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Feb 26, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> We had a person at my last job like that. She was absolutely nuts. Talking to her was like an adventure every time&#8230;



This fit?



> Dr. Fred Goodwin interviews Dr. Randy Frost, a leading researcher in the field of hoarding. Together with Dr. Gail Steketee, Dr. Frost contributed to a recent text book about Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder a chapter on hoarding and how to treat it ("Chapter 23") that many compulsive savers regard as their "bible." Dr. Frost is professor of psychology at Smith College in Northampton, Massachusetts. Dr. Frost defines hoarding as the acquisition and saving of unneeded items to the point that it causes significant distress, and says that sometimes hoarding can even preclude the use of furniture and spaces. For instance, a bed will be so filled up with things there's no room for someone to sleep on it. Or the hoarder will be unable to use the kitchen because the stove is covered with things and even the oven is full of things being saved. Hoarding is most often associated with Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, which is an anxiety disorder. The anxiety is kept at bay as long as the compulsive saver avoids even thinking about throwing things out. Hoarding behavior is on a continuum, with symptoms ranging from mild to severe. Getting in the way of being able to organize and throw things out are problems in sustaining attention, categorizing possessions, a reliance on visual cues to trigger memory ("out of sight, out of mind"), and difficulties in making decisions. Interestingly, Dr. Frost says that the anxiety people experience in discarding items is often short-lived, citing one woman who wept about a book but was fully recovered from her grief about five minutes later. Treatment, he says, can help a hoarder learn to tolerate this kind of anxiety.



The entire article is pretty interesting and can be found at;
http://www.lcmedia.com/mind454.htm

Seems serotonin can be used to treat the condition. I think serotonin is produced when sleeping and used when light (waking up) activates it. Also, if the condition is to be dealt with successfully, the person suffering the condition has to be the one to clean up the mess.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 26, 2008)

Battou said:


> Something a little more disturbing
> 
> 
> This is actually far more common than you think, I see it all the time, Just never felt inspired to burn a frame of film on them.



this is a common sight for you? i think that's weird!



Alex_B said:


> i am quite sure in Europe you would not be allowed to drive with such a messy car.
> 
> nice self portrait in the last shot



thank you alex. the real intention of this shot was to show myself! im glad you found me!!! 



> I think the condition is an indication of some sort of mental illness.  Did you get a look at the driver?


the car was there when i pulled into the spot and after i had finned supper, it was still there. i really wanted to wait around to see who got into the car, but sadly i had better things to do with my time.




abraxas said:


> That's kind of hot.  Maybe a reshoot with another button or so undone?


but alas! there are no buttons on that shirt  :er:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 26, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> thank you alex. the real intention of this shot was to show myself! im glad you found me!!!



Always glad to find you


----------

